# Big huge question



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Lately in texts received from my wife she has been signing off with - "Love you" instead of " I Love you" . 

Is the omission of the word "I" non committal or impersonal some how?


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

probably just easier to text. What does she say in person? IMO love is the personal word, not the I. I don't say that to just anyone. there must be something else going on to make you feel this way.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Shiksa said:


> probably just easier to text. What does she say in person? IMO love is the personal word, not the I. I don't say that to just anyone. there must be something else going on to make you feel this way.


Yes there is lots else going on. On her part too. Just wondering as she is usually very clear with intention in her speaking and writing. In regards to being easier I could see how saving a 10th of a second hitting the "I" button might be important.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

My man does that too. Irritates me as well. At least is is better than the U2 I get when I text him saying I love you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> My man does that too. Irritates me as well. At least is is better than the U2 I get when I text him saying I love you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hear you there. At least she texts me back, most of the time.


----------



## heartsdelight (Apr 2, 2012)

My husband and I both text and say simply love you without the I from time to time. Has never bothered me. Maybe you could simply ask her, hey why do you leave the I off sometimes? Like a curiosity question, not accusingly.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

I text "luv u" so i'm even lazier lol.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

kl84 said:


> I text "luv u" so i'm even lazier lol.


Or more efficient.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

If you want the I in there, suggest she send:

ILY


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of John Gottman. In his decades of studying relationships, he discovered something he wrote about in one of his books: 

He asked couples how they met and videotaped their answers. Later review showed that the most successful couples described their relationships in terms of "we" and "us" instead of "John and I." They saw themselves as a single unit rather than as two individuals, I guess. 

When it comes to "I love you" vs. "Love you," it seems to me that it could be a good or a bad sign, depending. Our language does subconsciously reflect our attitudes, but this one could mean she's removing the individual BECAUSE she's feeling closer and thinking more as a "we" or it could be that she's separating herself from the feeling. 

That casual inquiry mentioned above might give you a hint about it.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

CanadianGuy said:


> Lately in texts received from my wife she has been signing off with - "Love you" instead of " I Love you" .
> 
> Is the omission of the word "I" non committal or impersonal some how?


This might be a little too pushy for some people but (and I've done something like this) text her back and say "don't you mean "I Love You"?


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

I picked up on that little difference a while back with wifey. I see how the 'I' comes/goes when she's talking to me, the kids, the dogs, etc. 

I generally get "love you" from her. The 'I' gets added in when she's trying to make up with me. The other morn I was shocked to hear a rare "I love you very much." That followed a night where she went on an extended tirade and tossed out some pretty shyte words my way.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

OMG, txtng iz lazy


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

texting is killing romance


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

if people have the urge to share love with their partner,a love voicemail is so much better than a love text.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Lol: we have this code:
L love
Y you
M miss
C can't
W wait 
T to
S see

The most common flavor is: lymycwtsy
We often use small variations, easily decrypted. Sometimes the variations are larger - resulting in a puzzle. Hints are provided upon request, though sometimes accompanied by lite mockery of the recipients decryption skills.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

CanadianGuy said:


> Lately in texts received from my wife she has been signing off with - "Love you" instead of " I Love you" .
> 
> Is the omission of the word "I" non committal or impersonal some how?


I hate to admit this, but it drives me ballistic when my husband does this! It DOES seem impersonal to me. Have you asked her about it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

